# Week 38|39 B&W Challenge brought to you by the letter B



## zulu42 (Sep 18, 2021)

This challenge will run until October 2, 2021. I hope nobody is paying close attention to the week numbers as I may have lost count a while back.

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

New challenge is easy! Post photos of the letter B - or any subject that starts with B. Buildings, boats, band aids and bar mitzvahs. Bubbles, brie, or beer bottle bokeh. Combine multiple B subjects in one image for an automatic "A". Enjoy and b creative!


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Sep 19, 2021)

Balls


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 19, 2021)

Bird


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 20, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Balls
> View attachment 248442
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you had fun doing those.  I'm guessing focus was a bit tricky.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 20, 2021)

-

I got two on the same frame… is that cheating?    
Ball and Bikini!


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 20, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> I got two on the same frame… is that cheating?


No but you may have just unleashed a competition....


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 20, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> No but you may have just unleashed a competition....



Then, I stand no chance as someone might come up
with a flock of birds or a bee hive!


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 20, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> I got two on the same frame… is that cheating?
> Ball and Bikini!


Good shot! Convert to B&W and re-post it! I think it will look good.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 20, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Looks like you had fun doing those. I'm guessing focus was a bit tricky.


Yes! mainly deciding where to focus, on the ball, the glass ball, or the refraction.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice! Extra credit for the belly button!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 20, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Nice! Extra credit for the *belly button!*



Two more Bs? I will be accused of abusing!


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 20, 2021)

I have a B&W bias but I think the beach ball shot has much better subject Isolation without the distracting colors behind the woman.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 21, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


>


Very nice photo.  Good timing on the shot with her gaze fixed on the ball and her arm back.  And it did convert nicely to B&W.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 21, 2021)

Barrier


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 22, 2021)

Boiler


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 22, 2021)

Box


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 22, 2021)

Bell on a boiler


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 22, 2021)

Battle ready


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 22, 2021)

Baby bird belly


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 22, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Baby bird belly …



If you add beak, we would be ex aequo at 4!


----------



## SomeHitchHiker (Sep 22, 2021)

First post here (Hi everyone) and this seemed interesting, so I present my Birdcage.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 22, 2021)

Well done and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 22, 2021)

Bracelet from a superhero costume my wife wore.


----------



## donlwilliams (Sep 22, 2021)

Building.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 22, 2021)

Just by way of explanation, the 'B' is for Broken.  My elderly mothers favourite chair and her walking stick which she no longer sits on or uses.  She fell outside last week and broke her hip.  She is currently in hospital and likely will be for a while yet.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 22, 2021)

Papec Silage Chopper Blower​


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 22, 2021)

Bathing Beauties inside a thrift store. Completely oblivious to their surroundings.


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 22, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Boiler



I saw "bolt".


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 22, 2021)

Space Face said:


> She fell outside last week and broke her hip. She is currently in hospital and likely will be for a while yet.



Sorry to hear it.  I've heard that in some cases the hip breaks causing the fall.  Regardless, unfortunate.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 22, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Just by way of explanation, the 'B' is for Broken.  My elderly mothers favourite chair and her walking stick which she no longer sits on or uses.  She fell outside last week and broke her hip.  She is currently in hospital and likely will be for a while yet.
> 
> View attachment 248615


Really sorry to hear that.  I hope her recovery goes smoothly.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 23, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Sorry to hear it.  I've heard that in some cases the hip breaks causing the fall.  Regardless, unfortunate.


That is exactly what happened to my grandmother.
@Space Face I wish her a speedy recovery and the very best health.


----------



## Space Face (Sep 23, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Sorry to hear it.  I've heard that in some cases the hip breaks causing the fall.  Regardless, unfortunate.





Robshoots said:


> Really sorry to hear that.  I hope her recovery goes smoothly.





Dean_Gretsch said:


> That is exactly what happened to my grandmother.
> @Space Face I wish her a speedy recovery and the very best health.


Thank you for the kind words gents.

Just heard she's getting moved from the main regional hospital 20 miles away to our local hospital, which is about a 5 minute walk from my house so that's great news.  Dunno what their visiting protocol under covid is though.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 23, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Bathing Beauties inside a thrift store. Completely oblivious to their surroundings.
> 
> View attachment 248621
> 
> ...


Nice shots, especially the first two.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 23, 2021)

Babes on Boilers. It's an actual club so I'm not being disrespectful. This is Sally Mae, the founder.


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 23, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> This is Sally Mae, the founder.


Is that Freddie Mac behind her?


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 23, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> Nice shots, especially the first two.




Thank you kindly! The third one looks a little better in color, I should have resisted the conversion.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 23, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> Thank you kindly! The third one looks a little better in color, I should have resisted the conversion.
> View attachment 248647


Not really.  I still like the B&W version, but the background is a bit too prominent for me. I prefer the background in the second shot.  It lends itself more to the thrift-store feel and better isolation of the subject.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 23, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> Babes on Boilers. It's an actual club so I'm not being disrespectful. This is Sally Mae, the founder.
> 
> View attachment 248646



JC-you shoot these just right. Love the motion blur-perfect shutter. Agfa?


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 23, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> JC-you shoot these just right. Love the motion blur-perfect shutter. Agfa?


Thanks Zulu. I shot this on my Minolta Maxum 9, AF35-70 f/4 (mini beer can), Program 5400HSS, TriX at 400. I like to pop the flash with steam engines that have the canopy. You can see the guide value worked out nicely on the inner roof of canopy and backside interior of rear wheel. So I put the camera in program mode (turns on HSS automatically in bright sunlight) and was satisfied with the cameras choice of shutter speed (I was looking for 1/125s or slower) and got the result I wanted... Thanks for noticing! It was my intention on this particular shot. The shutter speed was the key but I wanted to get that canopy lit. It's tricky but you just have to understand your vision on a moments notice. Lots of practice...

I always have a flash with me, even on my old ass folders. Flash makes a great difference and am always perplexed at peoples reactions when I recommend them. There used to be a guy on here named Derrel who spent a lot of  time with me on flash photography and clarified many of the lessons in John Hedgcoe books on the subject. They taught me, I just kept practicing. Now I never leave home without one. I find them very useful, so much that I bought (16) the high end rechargable AA batteries.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 23, 2021)

Bereavement


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 23, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> There used to be a guy on here named Derrel who spent a lot of time with me on flash photography and clarified many of the lessons in John Hedgcoe books on the subject. They taught me, I just kept practicing. Now I never leave home without one. I find them very useful, so much that I bought (16) the high end rechargable AA batteries.



Flash is an art unto itself.  One of these days I'll get the proper gear, buckle down and learn the numerous techniques related to it.  Then practice, practice, practice.  If I work with one now, I'll just make the image worse!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 23, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Flash is an art unto itself.  One of these days I'll get the proper gear, buckle down and learn the numerous techniques related to it.  Then practice, practice, practice.  If I work with one now, I'll just make the image worse!


All you need is a flash to get started


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 23, 2021)

Bud


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 23, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Bud



Beautiful mono process but since it is opened, is it still a bud, Sharon?


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitcoin bin


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 24, 2021)

Those are tricky.  I think you got the DOF just right.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 24, 2021)

Bales


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 25, 2021)

Boston, Back Bay


_CAT2494-2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Boston Bridge (the Longfellow)


Longfellow Bridge BW by SharonCat..., on Flickr


Still not very experienced with b&w processing.  Any tips, suggestions, critique is very welcome.  TIA.


----------



## Photo Lady (Sep 26, 2021)

Belgian Draft Horse


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 26, 2021)

Bovine Beasts


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 27, 2021)

Balance the boys in the boiler scene.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 27, 2021)

Boiler Babes at Tompkins.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 27, 2021)

Babe feeding boiler.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 27, 2021)

Waterloo Boy.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 28, 2021)

Bars and Bolt


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 30, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Boston, Back Bay
> _CAT2494-2 by SharonCat..., on Flickr
> 
> Boston Bridge (the Longfellow)
> ...



I think you did very well with the first!


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 1, 2021)

Boy


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 2, 2021)

1 Bloom




2Broccoli




3Bleeding Heart Vine Blooms




4Butterfly Bush Blooms


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 14, 2021)

Boy


----------



## smithdan (Oct 15, 2021)

...fun with Bellows.


----------



## Amocholes (Oct 20, 2021)

B is for bridge which crosses the banks.


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 20, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> 1 Bloom
> View attachment 249018
> 
> 2Broccoli
> ...


Especially #1.  This is a very cool effect.


----------

